# Looking for CJ owners with a Western plow



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

Many recent things here, bought a CJ7 in March, bought an old cable control Western plow last Friday and signed up to this forum this weekend as well. I'm looking to find some CJ owners out there to talk about plowing as well as Western plow mounting.


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

I did one on My XJ last year. Totally rebuilt it.....Cables , controller , & All. Worked great for me. As far as mounting , I fabricated & welded a custom design &I put air shocks in the Front.


----------



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

Thanks, I had to order new springs as a previous owner put on light duty 4 leafs on, springs just came in today. Everything for the plow is mounted and works fine, now watch - there won't be any measurable snow this year!


----------



## Lockman75 (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah , most likely not......what's the avg. around there ?


----------



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

39" based on a google search.


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I've got a cj as well. A 79. 6' western blade, myer pump. Not sure why. That's how I bought it. 
The quadratec 4 wheel does well in the snow. The only thing I didn't get to this year was the rear defroster.
Time will tell what use it gets


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Do you have the v8?


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

What kind of rear defroster do you have? Is it original or is it an add-on? Right now I have a soft top with bad windows, I do have a hard top but no decent doors so maybe next year. BTW, went to Marquette - MIlwaukee is a great city!


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I have a yj hardtop. After allot of research, powering the factory defrost would be a headache. I found a company from Colorado that makes aftermarket ones. My error was in waiting. Install doesn't look bad , but instructions say 60 or warmer. So I'll wait until I'm in a heated shop. I replaced the rotted windshield frame last year so the fronts are back in action. 
And small world, Milwaukee is pretty decent most of the time.

As a guy whose had the cj a few years, biggest advice would be keep it clean. Especially if they salt roads by you. My frame may have another year or two in it tops. I welded up way more than I'd like this year. Short of that it's awesome for plowing.


----------



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

My frame is pristine, it actually has all the factory paint on it. The Jeep came from Wisconsin somewhere and was kept in a barn that fell down on it. The tub isn't bad but rotted along the rockers and is tweaked enough to make doors not fit well. I do have a glass tub I plan on installing when life slows down a bit. I would really like to take the frame and get it galvanized, will see how that works. I know my changes will stray from the purists but I really want to drive it, it's not a special model that deserves restoration but it's still a CJ.

How much weight do you usually put in the back? I just installed new front 6 leaf springs to help support the plow, the previous owner put on 4 leaf springs that just didn't work with the plow.


----------



## Cmc76 (Jan 13, 2021)

I actually don't add any weight. Just tools and crap. I dont plow commercially. I bought it for my own use. A few driveways here and there. But with full time 4 wheel, it's never even hesitated. 

My frame is shot. But good yours is solid. Though the closest you'll get to galvanized is a roll or spray on. True galvanize they need to strip the frame and put it in a tank. Look into POR 15 to keep it in good shape. I've used that on a couple barges and it's impressive stuff.


----------



## Fibersport (Sep 5, 2021)

My son has an Isuzu Trooper and also has a donor frame from from another one that he had hot dipped. It's been sitting outside for about 2 years now and shows no signs of rust at all. I like the fact that it's galvanized on the inside too, the exterior can always be taken care of with POR 15 or some other frame paint the getting inside can be a pain. I too want my plow only for my own driveway and maybe a few of the older neighbors, I've wanted a Jeep with a plow for over 50 years! Now I get to play with my real life Tonka Jeep!


----------

